# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  info sur dwrcs.exe  & dwrcsT.exe

## Soulama

Salut,
je me damande que fait le fichier dwrcs.exe & dwrcsT.exe ds mon taskManager?
est ce un virus ou ...?
Merci

----------


## cchatelain

A ce que j'ai trouv sur Google c'est un programme de prise de contrle  distance : DameWare Mini Remote Control (DWMRCS) - DameWare Development LLC...

Sur un PC d'entreprise a peut tre normal  :;): 




> dwrcs.exe is the DameWare Mini Remote Control Client Agent Service. This is the DameWare host process is necessary in order for other machines to connect to the computer. This program is a non-essential system process, but should not be terminated unless suspected to be causing problems.





> dwrcst.exe is a process used by "DameWare Utilities" and "DameWare Mini Remote Control Client Agent Service" software. These are used for remote control of the desktop. It is a non-essential process, but should not be terminated unless suspected to be causing problems.


Infos trouves ici : http://www.processlibrary.com/directory/

----------


## Soulama

merci

----------

